
Your New Medical Team: Algorithms and Physicians - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/08/upshot/your-new-medical-team-algorithms-and-physicians.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0
======
OopsCriticality
I'd be interested to hear from people that were around when expert systems
were in vogue the first time around as to why they didn't take off in
medicine, and what is new (if anything) in the new wave?

~~~
nextos
I think we are getting there. It's not easy to build an expressive and
efficient formalism that combines structure and uncertainty. New approaches
like Markov logic are promising.

------
arijo
Why not "Your New Medical Team: Computer Scientists and Physicians" ...

~~~
arcanus
Probably broader than just CS -- wouldn't be surprised if the teams include
physicists, engineers, computational scientists, etc.

------
cafebeen
One challenge ahead--in most hospitals, the doctors have to choose to use
these new tools and many aren't. Some don't see the need (maybe due to a
generally conservative attitude), and others actually see them as a liability
(if there's more data than they can personally review, they could be sued for
missing an important signal). But at least the research hospitals are making
headway in developing and testing new tech.

~~~
binalpatel
Right on point. I work for a firm that helps predict whether patients will be
readmitted for various reasons, and while our algorithms are better than any
standard rules, getting doctors and case managers to actually use and trust
them is the greatest challenge we face.

